# gay mlp rp??



## skylaark (Aug 5, 2019)

:0 im interested in doing some casual paragraph rp with my mlp oc, skylark! you can check out more info about him on my fa page (Userpage of skylaark -- Fur Affinity [dot] net). i prefer mlm/gay rp. i dont mind sfw or nsfw rp, but either way you must be over 18 irl, and characters must be over 18 as well!

we can talk about specifics for rp in pm :3!


edit: by the way, i dont mind using pony, anthro, or human skylark to rp with! if you have a preference feel free to mention it.


----------



## skylaark (Sep 12, 2019)

bump :3


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm game. I have a male mlp named Dotson, but never got any artwork done of him. Sorry. I can give you a descript if you want.


----------



## teacozy1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh I'd love to try an RP like that with you. I have a pony named Mystic. I have some old art of him and I can tell you more about him if you are interested in him. 
This is what he looks like.
Mystic by teacozy1 on DeviantArt


----------

